# Logging Tunes and Poetry



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone have any logging tunes or poetry?
John

http://www.halwillis.com/lumberjack_lyrics.html


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2010)

One of my favourites.
Good Timber:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01gyjF_Bhh0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01gyjF_Bhh0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Rudedog (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg

The ultimate Lumberjack song


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 24, 2010)

Rudedog said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
> 
> The ultimate Lumberjack song



Lol, check out the German version, but see the last part of the vid. Lol
John


----------



## madhatte (Nov 24, 2010)

Buzz Martin takes the cake every time:

Used Log Truck

Where There Walks A Logger

Logger's Home Brew


----------



## paccity (Nov 24, 2010)

check out this thread. jackyl, lumberjack song. jackal the chainsaw song . have you heard it??? don't know how to post the tread ,but thats the title.http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26326 ,there it is.


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 28, 2010)

*Chain saw Earle*

One of my favs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBkVJg5J3iE


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 28, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Buzz Martin takes the cake every time:
> 
> Used Log Truck
> 
> ...






Where can cd's be bought?


----------



## madhatte (Nov 28, 2010)

nhlogga said:


> Where can cd's be bought?



You can get them here

However, I believe the source material is just rips from old vinyl. I'm not sure the original master tapes will ever turn up. Bummer, that. Buzz is the man!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Nov 29, 2010)

Wade Black has a few Bailys has had cds in the past

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/wadeblack


----------



## nhlogga (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Nov 30, 2010)

Check out a guy name of Peter Trower when you can. Wrote a lot about logging here in BC both in poetry and prose. Has a number of works published.
Highly recommended.

Take care.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the posts. Here's one I recorded from a CD.
John
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBZUJaRt8SY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBZUJaRt8SY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Damon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slqVU5tfr_c&feature=related


Slaid Cleaves breakfast in hell 

One of my all time favorites


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 3, 2010)

A few in here 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=140267&highlight=poem


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 7, 2010)

Also a older band called craig and terry they do folk logging music and there's the riggin warriors from Oregon more of a rock or blues but they do a few really good logging songs. Sorry can't figure out how to post either.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 20, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Also a older band called craig and terry they do folk logging music and there's the riggin warriors from Oregon more of a rock or blues but they do a few really good logging songs. Sorry can't figure out how to post either.


 I remember those tunes, but have since lost the CD.
Here's one of my favorites.
John


Author: poem of Robert Service Type: poem Views: 3




When the long, long day is over, and the Big Boss gives me my pay,
I hope that it won't be hell-fire, as some of the parsons say.
And I hope that it won't be heaven, with some of the parsons I've met --
All I want is just quiet, just to rest and forget.
Look at my face, toil-furrowed; look at my calloused hands;
Master, I've done Thy bidding, wrought in Thy many lands --
Wrought for the little masters, big-bellied they be, and rich;
I've done their desire for a daily hire, and I die like a dog in a ditch.
I have used the strength Thou hast given, Thou knowest I did not shirk;
Threescore years of labor -- Thine be the long day's work.
And now, Big Master, I'm broken and bent and twisted and scarred,
But I've held my job, and Thou knowest, and Thou will not judge me hard.
Thou knowest my sins are many, and often I've played the fool --
Whiskey and cards and women, they made me the devil's tool.
I was just like a child with money; I flung it away with a curse,
Feasting a fawning parasite, or glutting a harlot's purse;
Then back to the woods repentant, back to the mill or the mine,
I, the worker of workers, everything in my line.
Everything hard but headwork (I'd no more brains than a kid),
A brute with brute strength to labor, doing as I was bid;
Living in camps with men-folk, a lonely and loveless life;
Never knew kiss of sweetheart, never caress of wife.
A brute with brute strength to labor, and they were so far above --
Yet I'd gladly have gone to the gallows for one little look of Love.
I, with the strength of two men, savage and shy and wild --
Yet how I'd ha' treasured a woman, and the sweet, warm kiss of a child!
Well, 'tis Thy world, and Thou knowest. I blaspheme and my ways be rude;
But I've lived my life as I found it, and I've done my best to be good;
I, the primitive toiler, half naked and grimed to the eyes,
Sweating it deep in their ditches, swining it stark in their styes;
Hurling down forests before me, spanning tumultuous streams;
Down in the ditch building o'er me palaces fairer than dreams;
Boring the rock to the ore-bed, driving the road through the fen,
Resolute, dumb, uncomplaining, a man in a world of men.
Master, I've filled my contract, wrought in Thy many lands;
Not by my sins wilt Thou judge me, but by the work of my hands.
Master, I've done Thy bidding, and the light is low in the west,
And the long, long shift is over . . . Master, I've earned it -- Rest.


----------



## squirrel101 (Mar 29, 2013)

Dave Hadden said:


> Check out a guy name of Peter Trower when you can. Wrote a lot about logging here in BC both in poetry and prose. Has a number of works published.
> Highly recommended.
> 
> Take care.



Old thread but I have to weigh in on Peter Trower. I have his book "Chainsaws in the Cathedral". Haunting stuff, rough and tumble, full of woods jargon..reading it hits me on a level that has to be described as spiritual. Anyone who loves logging and its culture from the mid 20th century should check it out.

Buzz Martin too...I'm starting to collect his old albums on vinyl, there were several.

It's not poetry but Bus Griffiths, who did the cover art for "Chainsaws in the Cathedral" wrote his own book "Now You're Logging", showing logging as it was in the 1930s in B.C. in comic format, which is about to come back into print. Can't wait can't wait!


----------



## 1270d (Mar 29, 2013)

Surprised this wasn't posted yet
YouTube


----------



## Samlock (Mar 30, 2013)

"Lännen lokari" - A Western Logger, song by Hiski Salomaa. Emigrated to the USA 1909. Song is about the life of a gypo logger/worker in America.

Here's a logger from the Western bush
I've been roving anywhere... 

[video=youtube;P59U0jFMxxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P59U0jFMxxo[/video]


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 30, 2013)

You should look for the collected works of Robert E Swanson. Here is one of my favorites;

B.C. Hibal

I've toted logs in the woods of Maine,
Work'd on the boom in the West Coast rain,
Topped a tree on a Redwood-show,
And I've piled pine logs in Idaho;
But a hibal show I'd yet to see
'Til I hit the woods around B. C.;
And, brother ape, I drink a toast
To the way they log on the B. C. Coast,

In town, at Hicks, my eyes explored
The jobs displayed on the hiring-board.
One caught my eye, a lone survivor;
In letters of chalk, it said, "Truckdriver."
"Ye can crosss that off," I said "and quick.
I'm the best gear-stripper this side of hell . . .
McGinty's the name." And I waved farewell.

I hit camp as a logger would,
Sampled the grub and the same was good.
Sat on my bunk with satisfaction
And doffed my city clothes for action
It was still pitch dark when I heard the shout:
"Roll up, you bums, or else roll out;
In the cedar-swamp it's breaking day,
And around this joint we make her pay."

Then the foreman said, with a scowling frown:
"The dudes they ship up here from town
Are graduates of a dumbo class,
Right off the farm and green as grass!"
His voice fair reeked with authority
As he wheeled on his heel and said to me:
"Go, herd that truck of the Diesel breed
And let's see some of ye'r Yankee speed."

Ye can talk of yer mammoth trucks of fame:
But this one put them all to shame.
She was air equipped with a torque retarder
With gauges enough for a slack-line-yarder.
She'd twelve foot bunks and a streamlined snout.
So I warmed her up and headed her out;
That diesel purred like a cougar-cat
As I clipped a mile in a minute, flat.

Then I hit the grade and the rip-rap plank,
So I gave the gear-shift knob a yank:
She rubbed the guard as the rear-end slewed
(But kept on gaining altitude).
Up up she roared, as on we went,
"Til, dead ahead, I could plainly see
The lashing lines of a full rigged tree.

There, a diesel-yarder did her stuff
From a cold-deck pile on a big rock bluff.
And the echoes with never a pause
From the diesel-electric falling-saws;
While beneath the tree, on a pre-load rig,
Was a load of logs God awful big.
I backed my trailer beneath that load
And I steered the works for the rip-rap road.

I was doing fine when I hit the grade,
But here's the only mistake I made:
I'd plumb forgot in the bustle and roar
That it froze black frost the night before.
The more I braked, the more she slid,
Then, eighten tires began to skid!
I hit the guard-rail hugged it well . . .
She was gathering speed in spite of hell!

I was dazed but I sat on a cedar chunk
And gazed at a mangled pile of junk.
A pile of junk that was once a truck
From which I'd escaped with Devil's own luck.
I dangled afar from the tangled wreck
To make a long cross-country trek;
And they never found out at the hibal joint
That I caught the boat at a distant point.

And late that night, as I hit the trail,
I could hear an air-horns mornful wail.
They were yarding logs in the dead of night,
And falling trees by the pale moonlight.
I could hear the roar of a diesel truck
A-wheelin' logs to the briny chuck:
But the boys maintain on the B.C. Coast
What I really heard was McGinty's ghost.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 30, 2013)

Some more poetry here
Poetry and Marlin Spikes and Caulboots


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jack,the lumberjack song

[video=youtube;Rpo4jI7EZ8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpo4jI7EZ8U[/video]


----------



## paccity (Mar 30, 2013)

a little poetic i think.


----------



## paccity (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;mkJeBoGPpiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkJeBoGPpiU&feature=player_detailpage#t=26s[/video]


----------



## paccity (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;fgtBbWTPL0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgtBbWTPL0w&feature=player_detailpage#t=9s[/video]


----------



## paccity (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;eUjZQnJ94tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUjZQnJ94tM&feature=player_detailpage#t=17s[/video]


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 31, 2013)

Cash and hal willis are already out there, I think think these are next best.
**** Nolan - Cut The Timber Down - YouTube
Alaska's Hobo Jim - Logger's Lullabye - YouTube
Alaska's Hobo Jim - The Yodelin' Logger - YouTube
Sonny James.. Don't Cut Timber on a Windy Day.wmv - YouTube

Great tune for saw shop work or sharpening chain, Il Mercenario Theme (Ennio Morricone) - YouTube

For the metal heads, W.A.S.P. - Chainsaw Charlie (Murders In The New Morgue) - YouTube

Nothin to do with logging or saws but a cute tune, try it on for size. Ryan Cook - Honky Tonk Music and Tattooed Women - YouTube


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 31, 2013)

Forgot a Canadian classic. Log Drivers Waltz - YouTube

Punk version. The log drivers waltz - reloaded - YouTube


----------



## IcePick (Apr 3, 2013)

A poet, literary scholar by the name of Gary Snyder is worth looking into. He worked as a chokersetter in Oregon in the 1950's. He was also one of the main characters in Jack Kerouac's book Dharma Bums. 

Gary Snyder:

Why Log Truck Drivers Rise Earlier Than Students of Zen


In the high seat,
before-dawn dark,

Polished hubs gleam
And the shiny diesel stack
Warms and flutters
Up the Tyler Road grade
To the logging on Poorman
Creek.
Thirty miles of dust.

There is no other life.


----------



## twochains (Apr 3, 2013)

Otep - Battle Ready - YouTube  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 4, 2013)

twochains said:


> Otep - Battle Ready - YouTube  :hmm3grin2orange:



What the f was that??????????


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 4, 2013)

IcePick said:


> A poet, literary scholar by the name of Gary Snyder is worth looking into. He worked as a chokersetter in Oregon in the 1950's. He was also one of the main characters in Jack Kerouac's book Dharma Bums.
> 
> Gary Snyder:
> 
> ...



Yup. big fan


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Apr 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;MjoT10Zt3Zc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoT10Zt3Zc[/video]


----------



## Greystoke (Apr 8, 2013)

My fave is "the frozen logger". I have a version sang by Julie Delaney, and thought I would find it on youtube but this is what I found instead:

[video=youtube;JBLHeAvZyh8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBLHeAvZyh8[/video]

I like that video but noticed toward the end of the song the lyrics from the one that I have are different. I like the one I have better because after the logger froze she sings " we tried in vain to though him, and if you believe me sir, we cut him into axe blades, to chop the Douglas Fir". Anyhow, I notice that Lumberjack by Jackyl was mentioned here...another of my faves...except I have tried in vain to copy that tune with my powersaw


----------



## Dave Boyt (Apr 9, 2013)

Bill Staines, The Logging Song...
Bill Staines -The Logging Song - YouTube


----------

